# Invaild node structure



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a friends MacBook Air and its currently suffering from a "invalid node structure" problem, as a result I can't start the OS, I can't Re-install the OS because of that, and disk utility doesn't know how to fix it.

When I try to start up from a external DVD drive that has disk warrior in it this image comes up:










I reset the PRAM, I tried starting up in single user and verbose mode both of which did not work.

...am I screwed?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Is that DVD with Disk Warrior known to be bootable? (have you booted it before)

If push comes to shove, after a reformat you should be able to re-install OS X.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

it is bootable, and I can't reformat the hard drive because the Installer says that I have a invalid node structure so I can't install OS X on it. (not even a clean install)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

That's odd that the DVD will not boot anymore. A hard drive error shouldn't stop that. 
Strange, 100% it's booting the DVD and not the HD?

When you boot your OS X DVD and start Disk Utility, when you format choose the *zero all data* under security options.
This should map out and bad blocks.



> I can't reformat the hard drive because the Installer says that I have a invalid node structure


Something is wrong here, formatting has nothing to do with the Installer.

Just to make sure sure we are clear here: Formatting doesn't mean choosing clean install in the OS X installer.

Formatting means when the OS X DVD boots, choosing Disk Utility in the menubar. This stops the OS X installer and runs Disk Utility. From here you can format the hard drive. Once it's done, you quit from the file menu and it will return to the OS X installer.

*Edit: *There is a second alternative that could save your data if you have a second OS X machine, let me know if you do before reformatting.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

I have my beautiful 27" iMac ready and waiting to receive all the data. and I'm on a wireless network that is located at the very maximum range of 802.11n


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

shyataroo said:


> I have my beautiful 27" iMac ready and waiting to receive all the data. and I'm on a wireless network that is located at the very maximum range of 802.11n


Too bad. I was going to say start the computer in *Target Disk* mode via Firewire cable and use Disk Warrior on the working Mac.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

Macbook Air has no firewire port.


----------

